# Want my horse to lower head for bridle/halter



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

The mare I just had was 16.1 and hated her head touched as well. 

Something I was taught to do, was work with him/her in a roundpen first. I was told its also a "join-up" activity. I wouldn't know, I dont know much about that area. 

But stand at their shoulder, facing the same way they are, your body facing forward towards their head. I had put her on just a long cotton lounge line, and just let it fall to the ground and laid out, so A) you dont have to try to hold them as well and B) if they spook or try to get away, all you have to do is grab it. And its long enough and laid out so if they are to get tangled they can get out of it without harm. 
(Which I was told is also a good thing to do with horses, because if you want them to get used to things on/around their feet & legs. And also will desensitize them if for any reason you need to put hobbles on them or something

But anyhow:
Raise your right hand up (or do the opposite if you are leg handed) and put it right behind their ears, right behind their poll. And don't "press down" per say, but put pressure on the area. 
She freaked out at first, and didn't like it, but once she lowered her head to the ground, I let up. Then gave her a minute to process what I just did, and that I let go after she responded. 

Do this again & again & again & again. Its all repitition. The more I did it, she realized that when she put her head down I let up, so she'd keep her head down longer so I wouldn't do it again.

It worked GREAT for when I went to bridle her and halter her after that. MUCH easier.

Hope it helps/works for you!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Before you try and get him to lower his head you should try and get him fully desensitized to being touched all over his head without pulling away. 

Then put one hand on his poll and hold the lead with the other hand. Put pressure on the lead and the poll and when he so much as lowers the slightest release all pressure. Eventually use less lead pressure and only poll pressure.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good topic. When I first bought my boy, you could not even get close enough to him to even catch him. Worked with now to the point where he will put his head in the halter. With him it was a trust issue. He had never been worked with and he simply didn't know any better. There was nothing special I really did to teach him that.
Keep in mind this horse is new to you, and you are new to the horse. I would give it more time for the 2 of you to settle to each other. Keep in mind that you simply don't know what this horse has been thru as far as handling of the head goes. A child might have owned this horse at one point and completely shredded that poor horse's head. There are just to many possibilities. 

I simply suggest for you to take extra care in being VERY gentle and making it as pleasant as you can whenever you do halter or bridle your new horse. Re-teach him, that eh, it can be a very pleasant and non stressful action to go thru. Take our time, you have ample time to settle to each other.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

To teach mine I put a lead rope over his neck first (near the poll) and put pressure to have him lower his head and then released as soon as he gave in. I did this over and over and once he started doing that nicely I now put my right arm between his ears and thread the halter or bridle on that way to remind him to keep his head down as once in a while he will "forget" and that reminds him. It has worked well for me. Also because thats the most comfortable way for me to put it on. I have good control of the bit that way (I hold the bit with my left hand). Good Luck!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I work on this in the stall, all I do is stand next to my mare like I was haltering.
I dont use a halter or lead rope I put my hand on the poll and apply the pressure and once she lowers her neck I release and repeat. I do this all the time if were just standing there chillin I have her lower her head or in ground work, cross ties...ect. 

Then with the Haltering since she all ready knows how to lower her head. I start to put the halter on (strap on poll) and instead of having me put it on all they way I wait untill she searches for it or puts her noes in the halter. If she dosent put her nose in it right away since my hand is already holding on to the strap over the poll I can ask for the drop. But ofcouse you have to hold the halter open so your horse can actually putt his nose into the halter. Thats how I do it, hope it can help. 

We had this one old gelding he would run up to you and nose around the halter till he got it on, he was some times quite pushy if you didnt have the halter all ready!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm im not sure. my standardbred is 16.3 and has a naturally high headset, but he always bows his head down and opens his mouth for the bit. He does this out of niceness i guess lol cuz he was untrained when i got him


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> To teach mine I put a lead rope over his neck first (near the poll) and put pressure to have him lower his head and then released as soon as he gave in. I did this over and over and once he started doing that nicely I now put my right arm between his ears and thread the halter or bridle on that way to remind him to keep his head down as once in a while he will "forget" and that reminds him. It has worked well for me. Also because thats the most comfortable way for me to put it on. I have good control of the bit that way (I hold the bit with my left hand). Good Luck!


 
I basically use the leadrope method first. Toss the lead over the horse's neck then adjust it so that it goes over the poll area. I then will make a circle with Dumas (Twister was born with his head down) Just to let him know that I've in fact caught him. I find that making a small circle helps to get his mind off of the actual haltering. Once the halter is over his nose it's all over but the cryin' at that point. I flip the poll strap up and over and buckle away. Caught horse. LOL... 

Brideling him is about the same. We have to tie Dumas to bridle. He would flip out if we didn't. Once he is tied we just go slow and steady to keep him calm. I use honey on the bit to help bribe the bit as a good thing with him. I have also held a cookie in my hand along with the bit and it's a one shot deal that way...Anything I can do to make it seem like it was Dumas' idea to accept the bridle. 

Now once Dumas is bridled he's in work mode and I can easily get him to lower his head and even take the halter off from underneath. ( I usually just leave the halter on tho.) Some horses just don't like it. Others (Twister) could care less.


But back to you're original question. John Lyons has some great pointers on training cues. Lowering his head is a cue that you teach your horse. It's usually taught with pressure on the poll that is released as soon as the horse lowers it's head. It takes time but it well worth it. You can teach your horse to lower it's head as low as you need him to. I just haven't been really consistant with Dumas....I did do this with Twister (mostly because Twister is shorter and not head shy...he picked up the cue right away) Dumas is just harder to reach his poll and get him to drop that noggin. I have had success with the John Lyon's method with Dumas... I just haven't polished it off yet...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know people are against using treats. I give Vida a horse cookie when she get the bit. I've done it since I've owned her (2 years) Its one of the only times she gets a cookie. 
She will take the bit without it, although she gives me a wheres my cookie look 
I made this video today. Hope it helps you.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL Vida, you are too funny! Loved your commentary


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you, I expect my nomination for that Oscar :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That was GREAT!!!! Good Job Vida!!!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i use cookies too!!! I dont always give a cookie for good behaviour....so i think it is ok...

i wish someone would have videoed us the other day when Taz ate my corndogs....yeah ...who thought a horse would eat meat..

man I had to walk all the way to the house to get more ..I was soo mad...lol

I have since learned not to leave my lunch on the passenger seat of my trunk unless i plan on rolling the window up!!!
ate all my chips too...oh well..now i know

im sure the cars passin by wondered why i was pointing my fingers and scolding my horses as he licked his lips and practically grinned at me


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> That was GREAT!!!! Good Job Vida!!!


 
My next video is how to tie that knot I have her hitched up with :lol: 
Surprised no one has asked about that.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, I saw that knot but didn't think much about it. Sooooo... Now that you've mentioned it... What's up with the fancy hitch'n knot???


----------



## doniakay (Oct 21, 2008)

i know were you are coming from, i am very short and when they put there head up its hard to do things on your own. i am 4ft 7", my dad was a jockey were i inherited my stature.

i have a TB that is an exracer, and he used to refuse to put his head down to bridle. daily i would go out tie him in his stall and groom him daily. i would contantly touch his ears, use the palm of my hand between his ears and apply pressure asking him to put his head down. eventually he did. i can now bridle him by my self. but i still have to continue to pay attention to ears and head, he still doesnt like it but he knows that i am not going to hurt him. it will take daily work, and winter time is good to depending on where you because you can spend lots of time on the ground. 
hope this helps


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, do the whole putting pressure on their poll thing.it works.my mare is good now with putting her head down because its not that shes tall, but its a pain reaching up and stuff.i know...im VERY lazy


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I know people are against using treats. I give Vida a horse cookie when she get the bit. I've done it since I've owned her (2 years) Its one of the only times she gets a cookie.
> She will take the bit without it, although she gives me a wheres my cookie look


I do that for my horse too! I give him a cookie like im kinda saying "thankyou for giving be good behavior, here is my appreciation" He doesnt expect it tho. its just a nice little surprise. Especially in the winter, when i gotta warm up the bit in my hands.


----------

